# ODOR Control System . نظام التحكم في الروائح للصرف الصحي



## eng.omda2 (10 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا اذا كان في اى حد عندة معلومات عن وحدة التحكم فى الروائح وكيفية تركيبها فى محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي ياريت يشاركها هنا معانا لتعم الفايدة علي الجميع و شكرآ


----------



## eyadinuae (16 نوفمبر 2015)

موضوع مهم وجديد وياريت لو في واحد يفيدنا ..


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
لدينا مشروع به محطة معالجة صرف تعمل بتقنية mbr وتم عمل وحدة ازالة روائح تقوم على حقن كيماويات بخزان الصرف والوحدة تعمل بكفاءة وتصل مياة الصرف الى المحطة بدون روائح والمحطة مكشوفة 
وهناك نوع اخر يعتمد على بلاورات الهواء ولكن ليس لدى معلومات عنة


----------

